# Public Service Announcement



## BigGuy (31/3/15)

PUBLIC SERVICE ANNOUNCEMENT.

Please ensure all your orders are placed before or on Wednesday before 2pm (normally 9 am but i am trying to accommodate all you lovely people) to ensure that you get your goodies before the long weekend. Orders coming in after 2 pm will be sent off on Thursday which means you will get them after the long weekend.

Regards

The SIR VAPE Team

Reactions: Like 1


----------

